# San Luis Surf



## LilWhit (Sep 30, 2007)

Planning an overnight surf trip this week to San Luis Pass, its been a while since I've been down there so any tips would be appreciated. Looking to catch anything from trout to shark. Thanks.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

please use a PFD if your gonna wade that area, thats all i got


----------



## nitroscott (Apr 7, 2013)

If you have a truck with big tires I like to camp out on the right hand side of bridge coming from Galveston. It is nice and peaceful and I caught the biggest Spec I have ever seen down there. It is real nice for camping just dont park to close to the water because of the tide. I bring boards with me to put over the soft sand spots, oh and a shovel.


----------



## speckle j (Sep 12, 2006)

good place to wade is the bay on galveston side..the only thing you have to wade a good way out (its all hard bottom) till you get waist deep-start fishing..


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

I had read report here on 2Cool of robberies and shooting at the pass at night. I do not know of it is still happening, but keep an eye out!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

speckle j said:


> good place to wade is the bay on galveston side..the only thing you have to wade a good way out (its all hard bottom) till you get waist deep-start fishing..


Waded it yesterday....no fish there........


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Tell a lie and you will turn green.


----------



## quacker.smacker101 (Apr 12, 2013)

CulturedHick said:


> I had read report here on 2Cool of robberies and shooting at the pass at night. I do not know of it is still happening, but keep an eye out!


its been going on for a while but has stopped. started with kids on drugs asking to barrow your phone than stealing it and coming back and messing your stuff up. i personally conceal carry when i go out their. it has stopped a lot tho because the cops come out and check on a regular basis.


----------



## G Love (Apr 16, 2013)

I haven't figured out how to quick quote on here yet, iPhone app, is it still dangerous current in the bay Galveston side of the pass you're talking about?


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm old and don't wade there because of the strong current. I have helped two different people out when they got into trouble. It's not worth the risks.


----------



## yellowlabsrule (Feb 16, 2013)

I always wade there, on the San Luis side. I don't go out too far though, you can see the faster moving water,and I always carry


----------



## OutdoorFreak (Nov 28, 2011)

The water is holding at 70-71...mullet have not even began to come into the second cut ..plenty of hardheads though..LOL


----------



## kaivon14 (Jan 31, 2007)

I was there Saturday and caught a lot of mullet in first got. There were reds, jacks, and stingray caught


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

mullet were everywhere on the beach front closer to galveston this past weekend in shallow water at night. Started blazing out of the water when we were releasing mr.sandbar


----------

